

Compare Apache/mod_php and nginx/php-fpm - lamnk
http://blog.a2o.si/2009/06/24/apache-mod_php-compared-to-nginx-php-fpm/

======
chaosmachine
I spent an entire day last week doing basically the same benchmarks on a new
Linode account.

The results were definitely not what I expected. Both servers were able to
crunch roughly the same number of requests per second. Nginx won by 20% in
some situations, Apache won in a few others, but the margin was never really
that significant.

However, it's important to note that there were huge differences in CPU load
while running the benchmarks. Running "ab -c50 -n100000" would bring load to
30 with Apache, but only 0.7 with Nginx! Apache also used a lot more ram.

I assume there must be some other bottleneck (disk access?) keeping Nginx from
utilizing more of the CPU, hence the fairly close results.

~~~
mdasen
Well, Apache would definitely be using more RAM since the Apache process would
be actually running/parsing/etc. the PHP. nginx just sends the request along
to another process and so nginx shouldn't be using significantly different
amounts of RAM from what it would normally use since all the PHP stuff is
happening in a different process.

